# The unfinished Q-view



## mdboatbum (Oct 27, 2014)

You know what they say about the best laid plans...
It was a chilly evening and I had some chicken breasts in the fridge, so I decided to make my take on a Southwestern chicken stew they served in a restaurant I worked in many years ago. Cubed the chix breast and dredged through a 50/50 mix of flour and corn meal seasoned with my standard rub. 











Then I sautéed a mixture of onion, jalapeño and tomato. 






Then once that's all ready to go I added about 4 cups of chicken stock, a half cup of masa, 2 TB minced garlic, half tsp each allspice, clove, cinnamon, cumin and cayenne. And I totally forgot to take any more pictures. I do apologize. The resulting stew simmered for about an hour and was quite good. A little heat and a nice earthy back note. The masa and the breading on the chicken thickened it just enough.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 27, 2014)

Forgot to add a couple pics. I seem to be having some sort of mental block with pictures lately.  

I fried off the chicken chunks before assembling the stew.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

It should be tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello Andrew.  I have that same problem.  I have good intentions and take the first pic or 2 then get busy and totally forget about the camera.  Reading a little between the lines that looks a great stew and should also work well with beef and or especially pork.  Other than making tortillas or tamales I have not used masa in any dishes.  I can see where it would add that corn/Southwest taste.  Do you need to cook it out a little like using flour?  Since reading recipes using masa as a thickener I have been thinking of using it in making a chilli.  Nothing spectacular, I'm sure others have come up with my ideas but new to me.  I just wasn't sure about how it should be used.  Gonna keep this stew idea for future use!  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2014)

That stew sounds great. Would be warming as the weather gets cold. A teaspoon of Mex Oregano would be good as well. 

Danny, Masa adds flavor to Chili as well as thickening. It is handled like Roux. Skim about 1/4C of the Fat from the Chili, heat the Fat in a small pan and add a 1/4C of Masa. Heat over Med heat until combined and stir 1/2 at a time into the Chili and simmer. About 1/4C of each per gallon of Chili works well but adjustments should be made for thicker or thinner Chili ...JJ


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks Chef.  I thought that is how it should be done but it is nice to have it confirmed.  I LOVE corn tortillas so that corn taste is what I wanted to add.  Of course now and then I make that tortilla soup with tortillas, chicken stock and cilantro as a starter ( I know it's sad but I like it )  But have never used masa in this way.  Now it looks like I am gonna have to put on the mad scientist hat on and break out the Weber and get to smoking!  Thanks for the help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Oct 27, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Forgot to add a couple pics. I seem to be having some sort of mental block with pictures lately.
> 
> I fried off the chicken chunks before assembling the stew.




Oh boy, that looks Yummy as usual.  Nice job.


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2014)

Making me hungry My camera problem is it was misplaced.


----------

